# Butter question



## cmdoppler (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you make butter with Goat Milk?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, the cream does, makes great butter. It is white though....James


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Goat milk butter is wonderful. It's very light. Yum!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Separating the milk can be challenging, though.

Some people skim the cream off the top, saving each day's cream for a week or so, until they have enough cream to make butter.

Other folks have the luxury of a cream separator (tabletop if you have a little milk, big stand up if you have lots). 

However you make it, goat's milk butter is the BEST, and absolutely divine when used to top popcorn.


----------

